
Every Volvo Will Get In-Car Cameras to Combat Distraction and Drunk Driving - bookofjoe
https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a26893035/volvo-interior-cameras-distraction-drunk-driving/
======
tomohawk
Driver gets in wearing wrap around sun glasses...

~~~
bookofjoe
Now THAT'S funny

